
Facebook Testing Autoplaying Ads with Sound - gnicholas
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2016/08/23/dear-god-no-facebook-testing-autoplaying-video-sound/
======
mamon
There are two things that make me happy about this news:

1\. I deleted my Facebook account over a year ago, so it won't affect me.

2\. It might speed up unevitable death of FB as a whole.

------
gnicholas
The NYT app actually did this a while back, and it even overrode the mute
switch settings on my iPhone. Fortunately the "feature" was quickly retired.

------
mkagenius
Isn't fb testing 100s of other things as well, pretty click baity. Won't bite.

~~~
gnicholas
Obviously the newsworthiness depends on two sliding scales: (1) how big is the
testing; and (2) how terrible is the feature. Here, the testing is public but
not huge, and the feature is quite horrible (IMO). Seems worth sharing, since
FB undoubtedly monitors public outcry to limited testing.

